# Free Greek lessons



## joolieskoolie (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone interested in free Greek lessons in Heraklion? (There is a possibility of lessons in Mires if enough people are interested). The Greek government fund lessons for immigrants through ODISSEAS. There are 2 levels available and my husband and I have applied for A1 level. They begin in the first fortnight of each month and A1 requires 125 hours of study, usually 3-4 hours per day for 2-3 days per week although I think this is flexible. 15 students are needed to run the course so we are waiting for enough people to join. Level A2 leads to a recognised certificate of Greek Proficiency.
If you need any further info I will try to help, or you can email the course supervisor, Maria Chondrozoumaki.
[email protected]

Could be great fun and a way to feel more part of the Greek community!


----------

